# Timing of Agility Cues



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great video with breakdown and narrative. Like how they show how dog gets cues before it even takes off, rather than when they land.....

http://baddogagility.com/2012/10/26/timing-of-agility-cues-lisa-frick-and-hoss/






 
Some kind of CRAZY handler style that I don't know yet!!!! Watch the serp/threadle thing!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

That was really great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

She is so much fun to watch! One of these days I should really learn how to do blind crosses.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Holy crap that was AWESOME!!! Thanks for sharing that. What a great breakdown of that video.


----------

